# Grumble !



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 11, 2013)

Well after a two day wait the local rental store finally got the riggers skates in. 
 so I pick them up and off to the shop.Using every motor hoist and floor jack I own lift the lathe up far enough to sweep the floor of 30 years of swarf and slide in the skates.Lower the lathe remove the jacks and try to move. Thats when the problem reared it's ugly head,nothing not even a inch.So I try to put a little Archimedes on it. Zip Nada Nothing. Jack the lathe back up and remove a skate to check.
 Froze up solid.Apply lube and turn one roller by force and find a flat spot.Same problem with the other three.
 Pack the crap back up and back to the rental store.GRUMBLE.
 After short talk with the desk jockey up front here comes the manager.Sorry sorry sorry what can we do?
 Find me a set that works and have your people check to make sure it works before you rent it.
 So here I sit waiting for the replacements from there branch store 40 miles away.GRUMBLE!!
Other then that life is good. Grumble!
*******Just *****en*********Gator*********uch: :banghead:


----------



## Daver (Jan 11, 2013)

Maybe cheper to buy pipe at the hardware store and do it like they did the pyramids!?


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought of that but I have to move it in two directions.Besides she is close to 5 tons.
 Go to the machine forums and look for "other lathes" pics of her are in th "Sidney Machine Tool Lathe"
 ,thread is third post up from the bottom.
**********Grumble**************Gator****************


----------



## jtrain (Jan 11, 2013)

40 miles!!  They better give you a good discount for your inconvenience.   John


----------



## joe_m (Jan 11, 2013)

You must have shown quite a bit more tact that I would have, if they are getting you replacements from another store. 

If it was me, and the year I've had so far, I would be banned from the entire rental chain, and an assistant manager would be undergoing an emergency colonoscopy to locate and remove a rental tool.

 I guess with 5 tons of iron those little plastic pucks they sell at wallyworld for scooting the fridge around probably aren't going to cut it.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 11, 2013)

File this under it can;t get worse.
 Replacment skates promised by 4:00 pm arrives at 5:30. Grumble.
 It gets better.Replacment missing half of the parts. Grumble.
 Angry,tired and hungry I retreat to house.Tomarrow if  you see a breaking news banner it just might be me.
  P.S. Joe the year is young yet so I am not even going to ask what got under your skin.I say kill them with kindness than they won't see when you stick them in the back and they will owe you a favor.
********Grumbel****************Gator************uch:


----------



## stomp10 (Jan 12, 2013)

grumpygator said:


> Besides she is close to 5 tons.



As a hobbyist, I am having a hard time getting my head around this.  Holy Shimoley!  

I can see why it sat there for 30 years.  Hope this all works out for you Gator, but please do take care of your back. That kind of a thing can really ruin your day\year\life.  I speak from experience on that one.

I'd drive down and give you a hand if that was possible.


----------



## Daver (Jan 13, 2013)

5 TONS!!! Holy SMOKES!  
ok, no pipe... have to go with solid rods!  3/4" or 1" CRS would prob do it if the floors are in decent shape...  Just kidding, I have no experience with moving anything of that size that isn't under its own power!

Good luck... take pics, and keep us posted.. you have my curiosity peaked!  
(p.S. can we get a pic of the beast where she sits now!?)


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 13, 2013)

Go to "Other Lathes" thread and look for "Sidney Machine Tool Co."
I will try to take pictures tomarrow but right now I have to move it from the old shop as it has been sold.And I don't want to lose her.
Thanks for asking and reminding me about pic's Daver.
*********Just saying********Gator*************uch:


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I got the old girl moved now all I have to do is clean out space in the shop and get her inside.
The first time the old girl has been out in the sun in thirty years ,I hope she don't get sunburned.
 More later.
**********Just Saying***************Gator****************uch:


----------



## Daver (Jan 14, 2013)

In a word... Damn!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 14, 2013)

Looks like a nice old girl. :thumbzup:  I'd love to have that size of lathe in the shop.

I do hope the rental company gave you a break on the forklift!  What a bunch of schmucks.

-Ron


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 15, 2013)

Do to my "kill them with kindness" attitude the whole move cost me $41.00.
  They felt bad and didn't charge me for the fork lift.I got to buy my new friend the counter jockey a 12 pack to thank him. I still have to clean out the shop to make room for the old girl so I will need that fork lift again.
 I find myself machine rich and covered space poor. I see a yard sale in my future. Grumble.
**********Just Saying****************Gator************uch:


----------



## stomp10 (Jan 15, 2013)

She is a BEAST!


----------



## joe_m (Jan 15, 2013)

grumpygator said:


> I find myself machine rich and covered space poor. I see a yard sale in my future. Grumble.


In my little corner of the desert a common saturday afternoon site is a convoy of pickups with mexican plates headed south - overstuffed with garage sale items, furniture, mattresses etc. The dealers come up here and clean out the garage sales, and then take it back to Mexico for resale. But I don't think I've ever seen a mini Toyota puttering down I-19 with a 5-ton lathe strapped to the back. If you're really short on space I could help you out - I'm sure I could scare up a little teeny Harbor Freight 7x12 to trade for that big hunk of metal you got there. I'd even throw in a few HSS bits to get you going. The whole enchilada wouldn't take up half the space you're probably using just to store the faceplate and spare chuck for that monstrosity. That would free up space for another machine tool and maybe even a beer fridge.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry Joe I am keeping the lathe it's the one I learned on.The four jaw chuck is a easy 150lbs.Besides if you count all the support accessories ther is another ton.
 My yard looks like a open air machine shop.When I can determine a fair price I will be selling some of the older machines.
 Might have to start a new thread to get some input.
***********Just Saying*************Gator*************uch:


----------



## 8ntsane (Jan 15, 2013)

Well atleast you got the ols Sidney moved, Im sure you could have done without the hassle though. The fork lift must have been a big help in the end. Sure beats moving it on skates all the way.

I don't know were your reading 5- ton weight on the Sidney? My Sidney is a 14 X 30 , and according to Sidney those Gear hear machines weighed in at 4200 lbs. The Sidneys with a longer bed, add 200 lbs per foot. Even the 15 and larger swing are only a few hundred lbs heavyer. Your machine would weigh in at under 5000 lbs , 5 tons is way to high. Just sayin 

Either way, glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input Pete,
 The five tons was a guess on my part. I dont have a manual for the old girl,not from lack of looking ,it just seems old sidneys are preaty rare.
  She is over 11' long and from the face of the three jaw chuck to the end of the ways is 67".
 Jhon O at PM told me my serial number put it at pre 1930.
  If you have a source for a manual I sure would be grateful.
 ********Just Saying***************Gator*************uch:


----------



## timekeeper01 (Jan 17, 2013)

I had a similar problem when I rented an engine lift to set my pm45 on the stand.  The main weld was broken and I had to have the wife stand on the trailing wheel to keep the stand from tipping over.  Should have gotten a picture of that one, although it did turn out to be a fun day.


----------

